# [SOLVED]problem z pykde4 i PyQt przy aktualizacji KDE4 do422

## Daemon14

Witam,

przy próbie aktualizacji KDE4 z 4.2.1 do 4.2.2 mam problem z emergowaniem kde-base/pykde4, wywala mi:

```
-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type: Gentoo             

Install path: /usr/kde/4.2     

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done 

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2/work/pykde4_build

>>> Source configured.                                                                       

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2/work/pykde4-4.2.2 ...         

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2/work/pykde4_build"         

make -j5                                                                                     

>>> Source compiled.                                                                         

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2                                          

>>> Install pykde4-4.2.2 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2/image/ category kde-base

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2/work/pykde4_build"         

make -j5 install DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2/image/                       

make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `install'. Stop.                                   

 *                                                                                           

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2 failed.                                                      

 * Call stack:                                                                               

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_install                                   

 *             environment, line 4044:  Called kde4-meta_src_install                         

 *             environment, line 3083:  Called kde4-base_src_install                         

 *             environment, line 2754:  Called cmake-utils_src_install                       

 *             environment, line 1116:  Called die                                           

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                             

 *       emake install DESTDIR="${D}" || die "Make install failed";                          

 *  The die message:                                                                         

 *   Make install failed                                                                     

 *                                                                                           

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.        

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2/temp/environment'.

 *  
```

znalazłem parę postów na podobny temat ale zaden z nich nie rozwiązany ani zadna z podpowiedzi nie pomogła.

w jednym z nich znalazłem żeby odinstalować dev-python/PyQt i wtedy zainstalować pykde4, ale efekt jest taki że aby zainstalować pykde4 to wymagane jest PyQt a teraz dla odmiany te tez się nie chce zainstalować, wywala:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3

 * PyQt-x11-gpl-4.4.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                                                                  

>>> Unpacking PyQt-x11-gpl-4.4.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/work                                                                                               

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/work                                                                                                                   

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.4.4 ...                                                                                           

 * Applying configure.py.patch ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.                                                                                                                                                                      

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.4.4 ...                                                                                          

Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                                                                        

  File "configure.py", line 43, in <module>                                                                                                                                               

    import sipconfig                                                                                                                                                                      

ImportError: No module named sipconfig                                                                                                                                                    

>>> Source configured.                                                                                                                                                                    

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.4.4 ...                                                                                            

>>> Source compiled.                                                                                                                                                                      

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3                                                                                                                                   

>>> Install PyQt4-4.4.4-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/image/ category dev-python

make -j5 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/image/ INSTALL_ROOT=/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/image/ install 

make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `install'. Stop.                                                                                

 *                                                                                                                                        

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3 failed.                                                                                               

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                            

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_install                                                                                

 *             environment, line 3143:  Called die                                                                                        

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                          

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" INSTALL_ROOT="${D}" install || die "install failed";                                                        

 *  The die message:                                                                                                                      

 *   install failed                                                                                                                       

 *                                                                                                                                        

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                     

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/temp/build.log'.                                        

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/temp/environment'.                               

 *                                                                                                                                        

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/temp/build.log'

```

ma ktoś jakiś pomysł??

----------

## skazi

```
>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.4.4 ...                                                                                         

Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                                                                       

  File "configure.py", line 43, in <module>                                                                                                                                               

    import sipconfig                                                                                                                                                                     

ImportError: No module named sipconfig
```

Może trzeba zainstalować dev-python/sip?

----------

## Daemon14

mam zaintalowane /dev-python/sip

pomogło

```
python-updater
```

już się wszytsko ładnie instaluje  :Smile: 

----------

